# Really BPD?



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

I work with a guy that claims to have been a Boston Police Officer for 9 years in the 90's. Now he works as a CO at the sheriffs Dept. We all question it, but is there anyway to confirm this?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah a background check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

He was probably a Navy Seal before that.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Some of the payroll records for
The years are online


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've known stuff like that to happen for various reasons. Disillusioned with the job so they quit. Tried another field but it didn't work out. Got fired or 'asked' to leave. Fed up with the administration's bullshit.

It's very possible. Just ask why he left.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

We had a guy who was a Boston cop for 11 months.
Screwed up just shy of the one-year probationary period. 
He's back with the DOC so it's not completely out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Why do you give a shit? Is he a good co? Thats all the matters... people leave jobs for their own reasons every day mind your own shit


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

samadam78 said:


> Why do you give a shit? Is he a good co? Thats all the matters... people leave jobs for their own reasons every day mind your own shit


Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The cons lie to you all day . It tends to fine-tune your BS meter even with fellow officers.


----------



## bigfoot1120 (Mar 27, 2014)

samadam78 said:


> Why do you give a shit? Is he a good co? Thats all the matters... people leave jobs for their own reasons every day mind your own shit


Exactly, OP is a loser for even coming on here and asking this question. Get a life guy.


----------

